# Good luck with the Ridgid forum



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Screw that place. 

You're only allowed to post if you agree with Plumber Rick.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Kind of like you have to agree with you to be part of the facebook page you link to?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Kind of like you have to agree with you to be part of the facebook page you link to?


Well played sir... It's nothing against you but you just wouldn't fit in. The reason that place works with darn zero moderation is because we don't let everyone in. Besides our group is small where as these other groups are thousands.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

There are probably hundreds of thousands of facebook groups just like that.

It sucks on one hand, but on the other I can't blame the admins for doing so.

You basically have three options in these groups as I see it. (if I'm missing one, throw it out there LoL)

1 : Full on Anarchy. Let everyone do whatever they want. It becomes a war zone between 5 or 6 frequent a-holes and then the population dwindles.

2 : Increased monitoring and moderation. Population grows, a-holes are weeded out, but not much fun for the administrative staff if they have a life.

3 : Only let in like minded people that match the demographic of others in the group. Achieve a moderately sized population with very little babysitting.


My aunt has a local news group on facebook, and she fits in to category number two the most, although the crazies come out and then she engages with them and it starts to morph briefly back into category 1 until the banhammer falls and then we get a glimpse of category 3.

The reason #2 works for her is that she don't have a job. Facebook babysitting is her job now.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I believe both forums have good attributes I know people get bent out of shape but innovation doesn't happen without collaborative ideas I believe that people need to do what works best for them and provides the best service for their customers.

Were all here to learn and to teach from ours and each other experiences


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Haven't been there in a while. What's going on over there?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Haven't been there in a while. What's going on over there?


Cliffnotes:

rick shows pictures of roots with flex shaft, I tell him he needs a camera to use effectively, rick says only scam artist camera every job posts my fee that's 100% wrong. After Rick gets mad and talks about how no one can tell him how to use a flex shaft because he invented it and 30 posts later, Rick finally comes out and says he's pissed because the clog dog guys didn't ask his opinion on the machine. He ends up bringing up old stuff...not kidding here.....all the toothbrushes his wife game us from his 50th candy themed bday party and he didn't get any. Stuff like that. Any rebuttal I type gets deleted by the mods.

He then says I take bribes meanwhile he's the guy that coincidentally enough just won the Ridgid Experience 2018 but wasn't even eligible to enter. 

The guy is delusional and only does nice things for people when it suits him.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm gonna agree with you in the fact that your gonna need a camera to clean any line 100% effectively.... 

I've snaked sewers with 4" blades or even 6" blades and we get what you call shower curtains sometimes even with the camera they can be hard to catch they come in from the top or top sides and you can blow right past them.

It sounds to me Rick might have got butt hurt by your opposing view in the fact that it doesn't matter what too your using sometimes you miss stuff and if you can't see what you working with then your guessing.

We never give guarantees on anything without a camera and when we do use a camera we change accordingly damn near exact the price you do..

Bottom line is I agree with you 100 percent you need a camera to make sure the pipe is clean.

I think you could clean a sewer with the clog dog without a camera however your taking a risk you may have a recall, same thing when a customer just wants their sewed snaked though. but I tell them no guarantee without a camera because 7/10 sewers we stick a camera In have defects whether it be cracks or broken..

I've had sewers that I've cleaned and said hey we dont know where the cleanout is or condition of pipe pulled out some roots let's put a camera in... you put camera in and entire sewer is cat eyed end to end. I think to myself wow lucky to even get.my cable out


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

So, how does, if any, this Whacker differ from the Clog Dog other than not being contained? 

I don't get the amount of roots he brings back.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

fixitright said:


> So, how does, if any, this Whacker differ from the Clog Dog other than not being contained?
> 
> I don't get the amount of roots he brings back.


I think the roots are ripped a little at a time and tangle on the sheath making it look exceptional.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes and no,

My CD sometimes brings some roots back.
But no where near as many as Ricks.

GJ has the answers


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

fixitright said:


> So, how does, if any, this Whacker differ from the Clog Dog other than not being contained?
> 
> I don't get the amount of roots he brings back.


He stick the cable out the front end about an 1" and bends at a 45. That's literally all it is.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

My sewer cables have bends in the end.. I usually keep em straight for 6 months then bend em like a J turns a 3/8" cable to a 2" cutter.. I do it with 5/8" cable too cleaned 6" pipe spotless with 3" cutter.. 

Fore warned it wears the cable out quicker but works good as a trap leader or for cleaning bigger pipe or guiding it a certain direction on a line c.o


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey gear

I order a 75’ length of 10mm from clog squad 
I’ll be calling you soon haha


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Again, I haven't been there in a while. Corresponded with Rick many times, never an issue but he is opinionated.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

gear junkie said:


> Screw that place.
> 
> You're only allowed to post if you agree with Plumber Rick.


Jan. 4th 2023 is the last day.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

i have zero interest in facebook what so ever. Havent used it personally in over 13 years. Fck that place. Business has a listing, but only because of registry concerns with google.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Same, never had a Facebook account. I think my company does but not sure. Still on front page of Google so no matter.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I was Shadow Banned Off of Facebook over 3 years ago,


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It's for the sheeple in my opinion who need the DISTRACTION. I think the world would be a better place without it. "groups", whatever. Behold my barren field and all the fcks that grow.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Yeah I don’t do Facebook


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

FaceHook..


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I will miss the forum lots of good info on the site.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

gear junkie said:


> Cliffnotes:
> 
> rick shows pictures of roots with flex shaft, I tell him he needs a camera to use effectively, rick says only scam artist camera every job posts my fee that's 100% wrong. After Rick gets mad and talks about how no one can tell him how to use a flex shaft because he invented it and 30 posts later, Rick finally comes out and says he's pissed because the clog dog guys didn't ask his opinion on the machine. He ends up bringing up old stuff...not kidding here.....all the toothbrushes his wife game us from his 50th candy themed bday party and he didn't get any. Stuff like that. Any rebuttal I type gets deleted by the mods.
> 
> ...


I agree 1,000%. It took me 10 minutes of reading the guys posts to figure him out and tyst over over 13 yrs ago. 

He posts some crap about making a milk shake, literally with a drain machine or something. It’s been a while, I forget exactly what he did but it was totally stupid and strange.

I’m glad that forum is shut down, they didn’t treat people right.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I agree 1,000%. It took me 10 minutes of reading the guys posts to figure him out and tyst over over 13 yrs ago.
> 
> He posts some crap about making a milk shake, literally with a drain machine or something. It’s been a while, I forget exactly what he did but it was totally stupid and strange.
> 
> I’m glad that forum is shut down, they didn’t treat people right.


He did that for a video to win a contest with Ridgid. It won. Don't know what he got for winning though.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The cable guy said:


> He did that for a video to win a contest with Ridgid. It won. Don't know what he got for winning though.


Well of course he won, that adds up 100%. 🤣


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Anyone who try’s to claim they “ invented “ and “ named “ a broken cable that’s bent on the end as their own needs to get out more or put their meth pipe down.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Well of course he won, that adds up 100%. 🤣


without Rick I wouldn't have ever tried the drill or the dreel. I learned a lot from reading his posts.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The cable guy said:


> without Rick I wouldn't have ever tried the drill or the dreel.


Really ? I think Rick has a lot to learn, his go to machine is a K-60. I think a k/60 is a toy

He was a Shill for Ridgid.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Really ? I think Rick has a lot to learn.


Yeah I found the Ridgid forum in 2012 and saw all these posts about people running sewer cables with a drill. At the time I had just gotten out of the military and my only experience from running sectional cable was on a k50 and 1500 it was a lot of trial and error. Then in the civilian world I was working for a roto rooter franchise in Wichita. A couple of years later I was working at another shop and their sink machines were dogshit so I bought a yellow k50 copycat and ran with it. It was great and with the info on the Ridgid forum a lot of it being rick's content I started running that **** in reverse. The k50 was great but it had one problem, it was a pain in the ass to run a tripod machine from a vent. So seeing that everyone on the forum was running drills to use sectional cable I played around with making an adapter. It all came down to finding rick's posts on the Ridgid forum


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The cable guy said:


> Yeah I found the Ridgid forum in 2012 and saw all these posts about people running sewer cables with a drill. At the time I had just gotten out of the military and my only experience from running sectional cable was on a k50 and 1500 it was a lot of trial and error. Then in the civilian world I was working for a roto rooter franchise in Wichita. A couple of years later I was working at another shop and their sink machines were dogshit so I bought a yellow k50 copycat and ran with it. It was great and with the info on the Ridgid forum a lot of it being rick's content I started running that **** in reverse. The k50 was great but it had one problem, it was a pain in the ass to run a tripod machine from a vent. So seeing that everyone on the forum was running drills to use sectional cable I played around with making an adapter. It all came down to finding rick's posts on the Ridgid forum











Drill n Eel


Took the plunge and ordered some 1.25" Cable a couple cutters and the adapter to run on my drill. Lets see how it goes :thumbup:




www.plumbingzone.com





One dude on here been doing that for 18 yrs back in 2012 or something. It’s an old thread


----------

